# Помогите узнать реальную цену баяна



## tosha-lisa (5 Ноя 2015)

Добрый день помогите пожалуйста оценить баян. Нашли в деревне в чемодане. Сохранился хорошо. Играет.


----------



## vev (5 Ноя 2015)

*tosha-lisa*,
в районе трешки если все в порядке и он нормально хранился. Без осмотра точнее не сказать


----------



## Евгений51 (7 Ноя 2015)

tosha-lisa писал:


> Добрый день помогите пожалуйста оценить баян. Нашли в деревне в чемодане. Сохранился хорошо. Играет.


Обязательно нужно смотреть. Ему лет 50. Возможно при малейшей тряске все голоса посыпятся.


----------



## Dmvlad (7 Ноя 2015)

Помню в 80 году в школе в первом классе начинал первые шаги на точно таком же баяне)) учился кнопки нажимать и сыграл первую мелодию "Василёк".))


----------



## Евгений51 (7 Ноя 2015)

Dmvlad писал:


> Помню в 80 году в школе в первом классе начинал первые шаги на точно таком же баяне)) учился кнопки нажимать и сыграл первую мелодию "Василёк".))


Мне такой же купили в 72. Звонкий разыгранный, прослужил до нынешних лет, но уже не у меня.(Живой)Умели делать. нынешние тулячки этого класса выдерживают от 1 до 5 лет.


----------



## tosha-lisa (8 Ноя 2015)

Спасибо большое всем)


----------

